# 1999 Gto Concept Car Where Did It Go ???



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey What Ever Happened To The 1999 Gto Concept Car I Think This Would Have Been More Honarble If They Tweak The Body Lines A Little More Don't Get Me Wrong The 04 And Newer Are Ralyy Good Looking And Driving Cars I Just Want To Know Why They Did Not Chose To Version Of The Oringal 1999 Concept Car .



I Also Upload A Sweet Wallpaper Of The Race Version


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

The GTO we have is no major change to an existing line--just some different sheet metal and badges in a few places on the Monaro and you have a GTO. The concept would have required a total grounds-up build. I suspect our GTO may have been shipped over to help fill the gap left by the Camaro/Firebird's discontinuation, and to prevent some potential GM buyers from purchasing a Mustang. The GTO concept would have required a lot more work, and probably taken longer than from 99-04 to get off the ground with approvals, plant alterations etc. 

Also I don't recall any platform/sister vehicles mentioned with the 99 concept, and usually car manufacturers like to share components/platforms when possible as it is more economical.

Granted, I haven't read a lot about it--this is just kind of what I've pieced together.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Clueless said:


> Also I don't recall any platform/sister vehicles mentioned with the 99 concept, and usually car manufacturers like to share components/platforms when possible as it is more economical.


I THINK IT WAS AN Pontiac Firebird / Trans Am (1997)
Pontiac Firebird / Trans Am (1998) BUT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON IN GM LINEUP


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

that concept? it died a slow, ugly death.

I wonder what the new goat will look like.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Hey What Ever Happened To The 1999 Gto Concept Car I Think This Would Have Been More Honarble If They Tweak The Body Lines A Little More Don't Get Me Wrong The 04 And Newer Are Ralyy Good Looking And Driving Cars I Just Want To Know Why They Did Not Chose To Version Of The Oringal 1999 Concept Car .



If there is a God they burned it, erased the CAD files and shredded the drawings, shot the execs who thought it a good idea, and had the designers responsible hunted down and killed in front of their families.

But then again, the gag-reflex-inducing Aztek came out soon thereafter...so you can see why I'm not a religious man.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Hey Here Is The 08 Gto Concept Has Refined Feature Of The 97 Gto Concept*

Concept Vehicles - The 2008 Pontiac GTO Concept Car


The design for the new GTO coming to Pontiac showrooms in 2007 as a 2008 model. The big, rear-drive sport coupe will be designed and built in the U.S., possibly at GM's Hamtramck or Wilmington plants, and it's likely to show up in concept form at a 2006 auto show, probably Detroit in January.

Internally called the GMX282, the 2008 GTO will be built on GM's new Zeta platform, now under development in Australia by GM's Holden subsidiary. The Zeta platform brings new suspension all around, with a more sophisticated independent rearend promising better traction and even sweeter handling. The wheelbase has grown marginally to 110 inches. The next GTO will carry over the 6.0-liter, 400-horse LS2 from the current car as well as the six speed manual transmission.

The new GTO looks more muscular than the today's model, with a fastback roofline and strong tension in the profile and pumped fenders. Overall length is down 0.8 inch to 189. The only retro nods on this car are the wide-track Pontiac-style front end and the twin hood scoops. Ironically, the design is being done under the direction of Australian Mike Simcoe, who designed the current GTO as a Holden Monaro in 1997 and is now responsible for all GM North American cars.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Groucho said:


>




YOU ARE A LAME:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MJGTOWISH said:


> YOU ARE A LAME:lol:


Dude.


----------

